# Onion rings...



## Otter (Oct 27, 2004)

This past year I've really gotten into splitting an order of onion rings when we go to a restaurant. I don't have a deep fryer - don't really like deep fried foods in general very much. I have tried to make the onion rings in a pan on the stove as well as baked in the oven, but they just don't taste as good. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## wasabi woman (Oct 27, 2004)

here's a couple from FoodNetwork.

Paula Deen's Cajun Onion Bloomers

and from Sara Moulton (think this one is really good!) Beer Batter Onion Rings

Good Luck!


----------



## Otter (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks. I know I'd love them, but Sherrie won't eat anything prepared with beer.


----------



## marmalady (Oct 27, 2004)

Have you ever had 'onion strings'?  Very, very thinly sliced onion rings, tossed with seasoned flour, and fried - Otter, you could do these in a pot with oil, you don't need a deep fryer.


----------



## Otter (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanks. Every time I've made onion rings, it seemed that I had really large onions, which resulted in getting the outsides too crispy in order to get the insides done. I think I'll try again with smaller rings and the larger rings cut into smaller pieces.


----------



## Lizannd (Oct 28, 2004)

You can use club soda instead of beer in the beer batter recipes.  It will provide the bubbles without the alcohol. 
And when I have really thick slices of onion I fry them at a lower temp so the inside has time to cook.


----------



## wasabi woman (Oct 28, 2004)

Lizannd said:
			
		

> You can use club soda instead of beer in the beer batter recipes.  It will provide the bubbles without the alcohol.



Thanks for info Lizannd - that's really handy to know!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 28, 2004)

lizannd, are you a newbie?  if so, why don't you post an introduction in the intro thread. if not, i'm just a little slow, lol, and it's my pleasure to meet you...


----------



## Bangbang (Oct 28, 2004)

Otter said:
			
		

> Thanks. I know I'd love them, but Sherrie won't eat anything prepared with beer.



Don't tell her.


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 29, 2004)

Speaking of these, has anyone had the Awesome Blossom at Chilli's?  It is truly awesome and has a great spicy dipping sauce.  You do not want to know the calories in this.  When I get one, my daughter and I share it and then share a diet salad.


----------



## debthecook (Oct 29, 2004)

Saveur Magazine:
This does not use a batter:

Onion Rings

4 large onions -- sliced thick
4 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 cup cornmeal
3/4 cup cornstarch
1/3 cup baking powder
2 tbsp seasoned salt
1 cup milk
1 cup buttermilk

Place sliced onions in cold water to remove bitterness.
Mix 2 1/4 cups of the flour, cornmeal, cornstarch, baking powder and seasoned salt in a large bowl. Place rest of flour in a separate bowl. Combine the milk and buttermilk in another separate bowl. Dredge onions in flour, then milk, and then dry batter. Fry at 325F-350F for about 2 minutes or until crisp.


----------



## Lifter (Oct 30, 2004)

HMMM!

If Sherrie's objection is that they are made with beer, which of course has alcohol in it (not that this is a real life concern, as the alcohol will quickly cook out at the temp's this is cooked at), why not use the "beer" that is "de-alcoholized"? but for cooking would impart pretty much the same flavours and textures?

As for "big rings"/"small rings" issues, you could do thesimple thing of separating them, and cooking separately, as this would be easier than pulling them individually as you judged them "done"

Just sort of open ended "thinking"...

Lifter


----------



## Otter (Oct 30, 2004)

Sherrie extremely dislikes the smell and taste, even of non-alcoholic beer. I think it must be the hops or some other ingredient. I've tried to start by putting in just a small amount, but no luck. Deb, how long should I soak the onions in the water? Lifter, it's not so much a sorting issue, I think I may just use the medium to small rings and not the large ones.


----------



## debthecook (Oct 30, 2004)

20 minutes the least, up to 4 hours.


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 1, 2004)

Try Michael Chiarello's onion rings. He made them on his last Saturday's(Oct. 30) program.  I haven't tried them yet, but the coating looked very interesting. No beer.


----------



## marmalady (Nov 1, 2004)

Otter, you can always sub out soda water for the beer - just to get a little of the carbonation into the batter, which is mostly what the beer is used for anyway.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 2, 2004)

Part of the popularity of beer batter is the yeast flavor.  if you use quick acting or intant dry yeast in your batter, you will get the bubbles and the yeast flavor.

Usually (but not always), comercial onion rings are made by dipping the rings into an egg-was, then flour, then egg-wash again, then bread crubs.  I've done this and they come out wonderful.  I like them much better this way than dipped in plain batter. 

In addition, you could dip the onion in a tempura batter made with 1/2 cup- AP flour, and 1/2 cup-cornstarch.  Mix in one large egg and 3$ cup milk and 1/2 tsp. salt.  Stir intil smooth.

If you are worried about the onion being undercooked, after frying to a golden brown, place in a 350 degree oven for an additional 15 minutes or so.

You can also season your batters with garlic, red pepper, or whatever you like.  These things can be quite creative.  And don't limit yourself on dips either.  There's more to life than Ranch flavor.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 3, 2004)

Here's what we do at the club I work at.  First, we slice a bunch of onions (about 10), and separate the rings.  All the smaller rings get put back and used by whomever for whatever they need (we always make sure everyone knows that the onions are "fair game").  Make a beer batter with Drake's batter mix.  Dredge the onions in flour, then a quick dip in the batter, then into the fryer for about a minute, to set the batter.  Out of the fryer, and onto a sheet pan to drain.  Carry-over cooking from the fryer usually cooks the onions, without over-cooking the batter.  Once we have a goodly amount on the sheet pan, we'll freeze the onion rings.  This way, when we get an order, we only have to cook the rings for about 2 minutes.


----------



## sarah (Nov 6, 2004)

Otter said:
			
		

> This past year I've really gotten into splitting an order of onion rings when we go to a restaurant. I don't have a deep fryer - don't really like deep fried foods in general very much. I have tried to make the onion rings in a pan on the stove as well as baked in the oven, but they just don't taste as good. Any suggestions appreciated.



     this is my own recipe,which is easy,simple and plain delicious!actually i made them last night,and they were gone in like 5 minutes! that too because we are just two people,otherwise if we had kids i'm sure they would have been gone in less than a minute,lol.
     ok...beat a large egg and season it with a little salt,black peppar and some chinese salt.Dip the onion rings in egg,then take them out and roll in all-purpose flour,dip again in egg,and finally roll them in bread crumbs and deep fry.Oh and if u dont have a deep fryer,u could also use a sauce pan or any other pan which is st least a little deap,so as to hold some oil!


----------



## mish (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi.  Here are a few recipes I've saved over the years.  Hope one will peek your interest.    

Onion Ring Loaf - A La Tony Roma
Recipe By: copycat Serving Size 4
4-6 white onions
1 c Milk
3 Eggs, beaten
Salt
2 c Pancake mix, approximately
Oil
Parsley

Slice onions crosswise & separate into rings.  Combine milk, eggs & salt to taste in mixing bowl. Soak onion rings in mixture 30 mins.

Place pancake mix in shallow bowl. Heat oil for frying in skillet to 375. Remove onion rings from milk mixture, dip in pancake mix & place in hot oil. Fry rings until golden brown. Drain rings on paper towels. Pack fried onion rings solidly, but loosely, without pressing, into 8x4" loaf pan. Bake @ 400 10-15 mins. Turn onto serving plate. Garnish w parsley.
**********
Crispy Onion Rings
2 onions, peeled
3/4 c all-purpose flour 
1/2 c fat-free egg product 
3/4 c nonfat bread crumbs 
1 tsp dried oregano 
1 tsp dried basil 
1 1/2 tsp granulated garlic 
1 1/2 tsp granulated onion 
1/2 tsp sea salt 

Preheat oven to 400. Spray a baking sheet once w cooking spray. Set aside. Slice onions widthwise. Break apart into individual rings. Line up 3 mixing bowls. Into first, put the flour. Into second, put egg product. In third, mix together bread crumbs, herbs, spices & salt.

Dip each onion ring in flour, then in egg product & finally in crumbs. Place on prepared baking sheet. When you have assembled all the onion rings on sheet, bake in preheated oven until rings are crispy & light brown, about 20 min.
*******************
OLD-FASHIONED ONION RINGS
1/2 c buttermilk
1/2 c prepared ranch dressing
2 lg onions sliced 1/2" thick separated into rings
Veg oil
2 c self-rising flour
2 tsp garlic salt
2 tsp lemon pepper
1/2 tsp cayenne
2 eggs slightly beaten w 2 tbl water

In bowl combine buttermilk & ranch dressing, blend well.  Add onions, toss till well coated.  Cover; refrigerate @ least 1 hr or overnight.  Fill lg deep fry pot of skillet to no more than half it's depth w oil.  Heat oil bet 325-350.  In lg bowl combine flour, garlic salt, lemon pepper & cayenne; blend well.  
Work in sm batches, place rings in flour mixture; coat well.  Remove; dip in egg mixture.  Return rings to flour mixture; coat well.  Lightly shake off excess flour; fry till golden brown.  Drain on paper towels.  Sprinkle w additional garlic salt if desired.
******************
Battered Onion Rings
3 lg Vidalia onions -- 1/4" sliced
1 c flour
1/2 tsp baking powder
1 tsp sugar
1/2  tsp salt
3/4 c milk
1 egg
2 tbl shortening -- melted

Heat shortening to 375. Sift flour w/ baking powder, salt, & sugar. Combine milk, egg, & melted shortening,add to dry ingred all @ once & beat until smooth. Dip onion rings into batter & fry until golden brown. Turn once to brown evenly.
***************
Practically Fat-Free Onion Rings
Serving Size:4
3 lg onions -- sliced 1/4" thick
1 c buttermilk
1/2 c all-purpose flour
1 tsp Paprika
1/2 tsp salt
4 egg whites -- beaten
1 1/2 c cornflake crumbs

Cut onion into rings. Mix w buttermilk in lg bowl until coated.  Set aside for 20 mins.

Preheat oven to 375F. Spray baking sheet w nonstick cooking spray. Combine flour, paprika, & salt in shallow dish.  Put egg whites in second dish & cornflakes in third.  Dip each onion ring in flour, egg, & cornflakes.  Place on sheet, spritz w cooking spray & bake 15 mins until brown


----------

